# Poll . One for the boys



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

*Yes?*​
No?1326.53%Im gay12.04%yes?3571.43%


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Sarah Beany.... yes or no.?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

She' not bad - but she's got a lump on her lip and always seems to be carrying a lump. Somebody has got there before you.

If you want class - lol - how about half the female cast of Hollyoaks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Posted this coz she's one of those i might....she has somthing..... but some pics she looks like my mum.....paging Dr Freud...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Posted this coz she's one of those i might....she has somthing..... but some pics she looks like my mum.....paging Dr Freud...


Emma Freud


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can you add a "Sometimes" option :?

She has a couple of good points :wink: :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)




----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Great minds...

surf the web :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ewwww SHE IS old enough to be my mom!! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> ewwww SHE IS old enough to be my mom!! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


The above probably aren't the most flattering pics I've seen of her


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Galactic waps. Yes please!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

NickP said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > ewwww SHE IS old enough to be my mom!! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> ...


im sure she has a lovely personality :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look at that rock on her wedding finger though!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Look at that rock on her wedding finger though!


Like that stops some people... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I just noticed Jampott nothing more :-*


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Look at that rock on her wedding finger though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not bad may be a after 4 pints but she may have to have had 10 :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

She was looking rather pregnant on TV tonight.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

do you know what ?

I have sized this up before... there are days i see her and she looks dog rough.. then there are days where I have looked and thought about it.

She is a fit ugly bird. !

Claire Sweeney is a fit ugly bird !

There are ugly fit birds too.....

Trust me at first you will think what are you talking about... but give it some thought and have a look around... you will see what i mean.

AS FOR THOSE TITTIES....... DAMN IT I WANNA BURY MY FACE IN THEM PUPPIES ! SHE MIGHT HAVE MY EYE OUT THOUGH. I NEVER REALISED HER RACK WAS THAT BIG


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Look at that rock on her wedding finger though!


THAT ISNT THE ROCK(S) I WAS LOOKING AT !


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> She was looking rather pregnant on TV tonight.


when is she not pregnant! :? my vote: yes, but she has let herself go abit -maybe something to do with her pregnancy, but if i was her husband, id tell her off for not making an effort anymore!

id be really annoyed if i married this, 









and she would change into this so easily :? 









...yes i kno im shallow!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

she has the lower class vicky butler henderson look


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you gentlemen for so eloquently slagging off my wife.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Soulctrla said:


> do you know what ?
> 
> I have sized this up before... there are days i see her and she looks dog rough.. then there are days where I have looked and thought about it.
> 
> ...


Hence why I think there should be a "sometimes" option :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wouldn't climb over her to get to any of you.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I wouldn't climb over her to get to any of you.


Judging by the size of those norks, presumably climbing over her would involve some sort of Sherpa-led expedition?

Not my thing, sorry... :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Without a moment's hesitation - always fancied her.

Norcs like that just can't be passed by


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I have to say

YES PLEASE! (just in case my other half is looking in).

The amount of times I get "Your girlfriend looks like that bird on TV"


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> "Your girlfriend looks like that bird on TV"


Pat Butcher? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

You do know pat bats for the other side?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'd definitely have a go, especially with a pair of lungs like that


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just looking at the votes though, I wonder who's batting for the other side :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Just looking at the votes though, I wonder who's batting for the other side :roll:


Sonia? :lol: (aka that lil "Jackson")


----------

